# Air fleet on guard for thee ... sort of



## Ping Monkey (3 Jun 2009)

Air fleet on guard for thee ... sort of
THE CANADIAN PRESS - 3rd June 2009
http://www.calgarysun.com/news/canada/2009/06/03/9658266-sun.html



> OTTAWA -- Only half the surveillance aircraft and rescue helicopters guarding Canada's coastlines are available for duty on any given day, newly released figures show.
> 
> That has defence critics wondering how the country would cope with a major disaster.
> 
> ...



Funny, I can't think of single day in the last two years that we've had nine serviceable Auroras.   ???


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 Jun 2009)

Is it me of it's impossible to have a 100% serviceability rate on any given day???


----------



## eurowing (3 Jun 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Is it me of it's impossible to have a 100% serviceability rate on any given day???



It can happen!  Prior to 419 Sqn closing in the mid 90s we had a few days of 100% serviceability with 27 ac on the line, none in maintenance, in addition, all spare engines were serviceable.  We had a 24 ship fly past and did not need any of the spare ac.  Shortly after that, the closure was announced and we reduced our flying schedule and wound down operations.

MOOSA ASWAYITA


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 Jun 2009)

eurowing, sure, on 1 odd day you can have all the aircraft on the line.  However, maintenance needs to be done at one point, wether it's a snag or periodic.  So, 100% serviceability, 100% of the time is impossible

MOOSA ASWAYITA


----------



## cp140tech (4 Jun 2009)

Even if everything is snag free you still run into corrosion checks, OSI's and supplementary inspections.... among other things that come due and push the frames into the red block for a few hours to a day or two. 

Way she goes.


----------

